# Wie kann ich ein Shell-Skript für eine bestimmte Zeit lang ausführen



## Der nette Mann (11. April 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mir hier ein Skript geschrieben, mit dem ich die Resourcen des Rechners überprüfen will. Nun will ich, dass das Skript eine bestimmte Zeit lang ausgeführt wird. Da ich mich in Linux aber nicht so gut auskenne, weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich das anstellen kann.
Wäre net, wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen kann...

Grüße

Der nette Mann


----------



## generador (11. April 2005)

Soviel ich weiss kannst du das über cronjobs machen

Such am besten mal bei google nach cron oder cronjobs


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. April 2005)

Mit cronjobs kannst du zu einer bestimmten Zeit Scripte ausführen.
Um sie für eine bestimmte Zeit auszuführen schreib Dir ein Script wo du die 4 Punkte ausführst.

1. Dein Programm im Hintergrund starten (mit &)
2. sleep mit der Zeit-Dauer starten.
3. Prozessid suchen (mit grep und ps)
4. mit kill den Prozess beenden


----------

